# 25-pdvc reboot



## sbatzold (Feb 18, 2009)

ok I did the following:

shut it down then follow this procedure to “reboot” the control board; 
1. unplug 
2. plug in, then immediately press all 3 bottom buttons together and release 
3. you will see an “F-S” in your readout , then a 1-1 
4. unplug the stove again when the 1-1 appears 
5. plug it in again , and immediately press the blower speed up and blower speed down arrows together and release, you will se an “A” in your heat range , very quickly push the heat range up arrow until it reads “d” then turn the unit on, see if it goes back to running normally. 

Put when I did step step 2, step 3 never happened? When I did step 5 that worked fine?

Why I started this is because Heat Range is stuck on setting 1 and Blower Setting is stuck on 9.

Mike if it helps this unit was built 9/01.


----------



## strangemainer (Feb 18, 2009)

just curious, why the reboot?


----------



## sbatzold (Feb 18, 2009)

sbatzold said:
			
		

> ok I did the following:
> 
> shut it down then follow this procedure to “reboot” the control board;
> 1. unplug
> ...


----------



## sbatzold (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone?

Mike I know your out there.


----------



## pegdot (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've seen the reboot instructions posted on here before.

So, it didn't give you the FS, 1 1 readings but did the reboot solve the problem or is it still stuck? If you've still got the problem I'd suggest you PM Mike or give the tech line a call. I'm clueless about what you should do otherwise.


----------



## sbatzold (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup, still stuck on the stated settings. I've got to find a time I'm home and the techs are there too.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 19, 2009)

reboot procedure is different with the manual stoves , its a bit more involved , would lilkely be better if i walked you through it , see if you can give me a call at the shop when you are near the stove and i'll take you through it


----------



## sbatzold (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike you say manual, you mean manual lite?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 19, 2009)

sbatzold said:
			
		

> Mike you say manual, you mean manual lite?




yes, the procedure at the top of the thread is for the "pu-cb04" circuit board , which is the board for units manufactured after 2004 , the units manufactured 2003 and prior use the "pu-cb98" board which has a different reset procedure. its a bit more involved, if you get this as i post it and have a few minutes call me at the shop , its pretty dead in here right now i could go over it with you , just call the 800- 245-6489 number and ask for me


----------



## sbatzold (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Mike. Another thing I forgot to mention is its hooked to a wall thermostat, the funny thing is that even though the control pad is stuck on 1 for burn rate I can see/hear that the augars are ramping way up when it calls for heat than way down again, so it seams even though the controll pad is locked up the thermostat is over riding it and working fine.


----------

